# Clé USB



## kabuki (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un e-Mac PPC, 1GHZ et je suis sur OSX 10.4.8

Voila; ma fille collégienne a reçue une clé USB de ses professeurs FAT16 512MO. Ils lui ont dit que Mac n'était pas compatible pour pouvoir travailler avec... car compatible Windows. En tout cas, l'image apparait bien sur le bureau de mon Mac et je peux y voir 2 dossiers "PortableOpenOffice"

Je veux lui venir en aide pour utiliser cette clé. Je n'y connais rien du tout en langage informatique et quand je vois vos discours sur "OpenSource"; ça me fait peur... 
Je me sents tellement bien sur OSX. Bon, s'il y avait une possibilité de ne rien changer au système pour pouvoir utiliser cette clé serait merveilleux.

Mais, je dois malgré tout m'accrocher à cette éventualité de tout basculer? 

D'abord, que dois-je faire pour pouvoir utiliser cette clé?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## aliange (26 Mars 2007)

Réponse ici : http://www.framakey.org

Tu peux installer les mêmes applications sur ton mac. Il suffira d'enregistrer les documents sur la clé.


----------



## kabuki (27 Mars 2007)

aliange a dit:


> Réponse ici : http://www.framakey.org
> 
> Tu peux installer les mêmes applications sur ton mac. Il suffira d'enregistrer les documents sur la clé.



Désolé du retard de ma réponse; et merci pour le lien que j'ai déjà visité. C'est réconfortant d'entendre que l'on peut faire simple dans un monde où il n'y en a que pour Windows. Car on ne donne aucune indication pour Mac, si ce n'est que très peu de chose et surtout pas d'informations simples et claires... A mes yeux c'est franchement "grotesque".

J'ai cependant installé OpenOffice sur mon Mac qui ouvre X11 au démarrage. Si je comprends bien, il me suffit de travailler tel quel sans rien changer et de mettre mon travail directo dans la clé USB. 

Ah bon. Merci!


----------



## Einbert (27 Mars 2007)

Si tu veux éviter de passer par X11, tu peux utiliser NeoOffice qui vient de passer en version 2.1 (voir la news de lundi 26 sur MacG).
Et oui, tu peux sauvergarder le fichier tel quel sur la clé  .


----------



## kabuki (28 Mars 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Si tu veux éviter de passer par X11, tu peux utiliser NeoOffice qui vient de passer en version 2.1 (voir la news de lundi 26 sur MacG).
> Et oui, tu peux sauvergarder le fichier tel quel sur la clé  .



Merci de toutes ces indications, j'ai également téléchargé et installé NeoOffice. C'était très long, 139MO. A l'installation, le logiciel s'est ouvert tout de suite, et est resté avec une page grise, puis s'est fermé. 

Après un redémarrage de celui-ci, tout s'est bien passé, car une page blanche était présente à l'ouverture. 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Mars 2007)

mer&#231;i du lien alliange,
 c'est un site tr&#233;s int&#233;r&#233;ssant &#224; plus d'un titre...
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Mars 2007)

&#224; la perfection !
framakey full sur cl&#233; danelec 512,
ajout&#233;: leGimp pour retoucher les photos!
partout ou je suis,

patrick


----------



## kabuki (29 Mars 2007)

J'ai oublié de remercier Aliange pour le lien et Einbert pour le logiciel NeoOffice, Je m'en excuse. 

L'utilisation de OpenOffice n'est pas un problème même si X11 est ouvert, tant que je n'ai pas à rentrer des codes que je ne connais pas. Connecté à internet, j'ai réussi à paramétrer et installer le dico français. 

Par contre, je n'ai pas encore expérimenté NeoOffice. Apparemment, ça se ressemble. 

- Dans la clé USB, se trouve des logiciels... Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse installer sur Mac ces logiciels pour PC. Il faut donc aller sur le site pour télécharger ? ... Bon, je débloque ? Puisque j'ai OpenOffice et NeoOffice, je n'ai donc pas besoin d'autre chose?


----------



## kabuki (2 Avril 2007)

kabuki a dit:


> J'ai oublié de remercier Aliange pour le lien et Einbert pour le logiciel NeoOffice, Je m'en excuse.
> 
> L'utilisation de OpenOffice n'est pas un problème même si X11 est ouvert, tant que je n'ai pas à rentrer des codes que je ne connais pas. Connecté à internet, j'ai réussi à paramétrer et installer le dico français.
> 
> ...





- La sagesse pour obtenir le maximum d'infos est donc d'aller au lien conseillé par Aliange

http://www.framakey.org/


----------

